# Weird things poodles do ...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a charming way of saying "I love you!"

Poppy has to grab my hands gently when she is over excited and greeting me after a long (ie more than half an hour!) absence. She also loves to snuggle and spoon when we get into bed - a little ritual now, where she gets under the duvet and leans against me, I move her leg so that she flops over, and then she has a few minutes cuddling before I start reading or put the light out. Then she is happy to sleep on top of the bed.

She has a hiding place under a chair in my bedroom, where she disappears if a bath is threatened, or my neighbour comes to take her for a walk (she loves it once they are out, but always puts on a small show of resistance first). Recently I moved the chair - now Poppy "hides" where the chair used to be, in full view. It has obviously come to seem a safe and comforting spot, even without the chair over it!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

My dog will nip if he hasnt seen you in a while. He'll also rub up against your legs and lean in for a pet, and will squeeze himself between your legs. I can get him very hyper and playful by waving my hands over his muzzle and he'll go crazy trying to "bite" your hand. But once he has your hand in his mouth, it is the softest bite and he'll gnaw on it but it's oh-so-gentle! What's dangerous is he also likes to kick his front legs out. He can easily punch you with his long reach!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau does kind of a wild happy dance when I come home. If he doesn't have anything in his mouth, he'll circle around behind me and jump up to nip at my shirttails. (This is the only time he ever mouths anything, and he only does it with me.) If I turn around, he'll just circle around to be at my back again! I've spun around till I was dizzy, and he just keeps circling around to get behind me. He stops as soon as he has a toy in his mouth, so I put a basket of toys near the front door. I tell him, "Go get a toy from your basket," and point, and that's what he does!

Once he has a toy in his mouth, he runs to the back door to be let out. We play in the backyard for a minute, then he's ready to come inside and be calm. It's become our little ritual, one we both enjoy. I sure love my silly boy . . . .


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sooty does a ton of "weird" things- One thing he does is when he gets excited he will kinda move his jaw up and down as if he is talking without any sound. 
*The one thing that cracks me up the most I laugh everytime he does it is when he lifts his legs to take a tinkle he will then lift up both his hind legs and walk on his front legs while still peeing.* One day I will get that one camera!
:rofl:


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

fjm said:


> She has a hiding place under a chair in my bedroom, where she disappears if a bath is threatened, or my neighbour comes to take her for a walk (she loves it once they are out, but always puts on a small show of resistance first). Recently I moved the chair - now Poppy "hides" where the chair used to be, in full view. It has obviously come to seem a safe and comforting spot, even without the chair over it!


Thats SO funny- I moved Sooty's kennel and now he does this same thing!! :laugh:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

When we are watching TV together in the evening, Nickel likes to squeeze his muzzle under my armpit (which by the way doesn't smell) and falls asleep. Yes, he's sitting on the couch facing me while I am facing the TV, has his head under my armpit and eventually I feel that he's all relax and lean on to me and snooze away~


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

We eat dinner on the sofa almost every night (Hubby cant see the TV from the dining table!) and Riley always lays between us and looks back and forth waiting for a piece of something to "accidently" fall off the plate. BUT, when we eat pizza (which is his FAVORITE) he will actually press his nose INTO my belly and sniff, sniff, sniff....as if to say "I KNOW the pizza is in there somewhere but, how do I get it out??"

Riley also waits for me to get home from work at the big window in the dining room (it goes all the way to the floor)...and he moves his mouth as if he's talking...but he's not making any sound. Then when I get out of the car he starts barking and "dancing". The weird part of this is....he always knows when I'm home for the day. I come home at lunch and he's NEVER waiting at the window and he doesnt get excited at all.....only when I'm home for good! At lunch he just looks up at me when I come in the door as if he's irritated that I woke him up from his nap! 

When I try to get kisses before leaving....FORGET IT! He just growls at me and shows his teeth! LOL He doesnt like it when we leave and has no problem speaking his mind about it!! If I persist....he will give me one quick one...but growls the whole time!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

They're all soooo cute! Indie and Lady and I have a coming home from work ritual. They both wildly greet me and get a big hug and then Indie runs into our bedroom with a ball in her mouth. Then I'm supposed to get the ball from her and throw it down the long distance from the end of the living room, through the kitchen and into the game room. Then they both ruuuunnnn after the ball and one of them brings it to me or I get it from them on the couch. We do this exactly 10 times. Then they're calmed down and we can relax on the patio or in the living room for the evening (unless we go for a walk). They do this EVERY day....if I have to go to the bathroom first or answer the phone, they calmly wait for the game to begin again....they are relentless!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm glad you posted this. 

Song has started taking my hand in her mouth too. She just holds it gently and looks at me. I know it is a sign of affection. She will do this to Billy's muzzle too as if to say she loves him.

Billy has to put his head between my knees and rub it back and forth until I make him start. That is his way of saying I love you._


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I LOVE the hiding in plain site ... I picture Alec Guinness standing over them: "This is not the poodle you seek ..."

It amazes me how individual dogs find their own ways to express their feelings. It's funny, because it is the little weird stuff that lives on only in your memory after a dog is gone, because no one thinks to get photos or video of the everyday stuff. I still have a strong sensory memory of long-distance drives with my Golden stretched out on the seat beside me with his head on my leg. He'd would periodically come out with a very low growl, only ever in this context, which I couldn't hear but could FEEL against my leg. It meant "less two-handed driving, more stroking the dog!".


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Not sure if this qualifies as weird, but Pippin and his litter mate sister (owned by my sister), like to do this headbutt/head rub greeting ritual. It's kind of annoying as he messes up his topknot! It never ceases to amaze me that two siblings who live apart can be so much alike. 

If you scratch or pet the lower half of his body, he will "dance" with his back legs while twisting his body. Oh, and then there's the Pilates moves after elimination. Instead of doing a normal "kicky" movement, he does a slow kick and leaves his leg extended for at least 20-30 seconds. Or so. 

Alex says he's not remotely weird, would never do anything considered weird and resents the implications.  Merlin: too early to tell.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

> Vasco does this very weird thing .... he'll take my hand in his mouth, very very gently, and just hold it, moving his tongue slightly back and forth.


My girl does the exact same thing!! We always tell her she's being a creep when she does it because it feels soooo weird!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

haha i love this thread!
when I hold a toy to throw for Polo, I go, "Readyyyyyyyyy?" and when I say that he ducks his head, and then I say it again, "Readyyy" and he ducks his head lower! Each time I say it he ducks his head more, focused on the toy. I finally throw it when he's looking up at me from nearly the ground, with his front elbows poking way out! 
He also thinks some of my clothes are his toys, and will mouth the corner of my robe or jacket while i'm putting it on.
When he gets really excited, he zooms back and forth, back and forth in from of other dogs, zoomies-style. Other dogs really don't like it too much, but it's part of his plan to get them to play with him.
What I think is the weirdest is his fixation with threads. He will crawl under the bed and lay on his back, pulling at the stuffing with his front teeth. Anything with threads like rope or carpets he thinks is there for him to rip up, but only with his front teeth. I can't give him tennis balls because he thinks the objective is to get the ball in order to pull the fuzz off. He went thru a phase where he flipped the corner of the rug over and pulled on the stuff at the bottom. I had to get rid of the rug 
Let's not forget the panties fixation. I have seen other dogs do it, so by comparison it isn't weird, but it's still silly behavior I would rather he not do. I love him regardless of tearing up toilet paper and climbing on tables and drinking coffee out of cups and holding a toy very close to him so that when i hear him tearing on some threads of god knows what and come through the door to see, he can quickly pretend he was playing with his toy the whole time. Little sneaky!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau loves to "help me" take off my socks. I pull a sock off my toes a few inches, and he grabs it in his teeth and tugs until it comes off. Then he'll shake it around real good to "kill it," then help me with the other sock. So far he hasn't bitten my toes, but it's always a near thing. For that reason, I no longer let him help me take off my boxers, which he also loves to do. Definitely too close for comfort there!


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

LOL these are all too funny! My husband had to ask me why I was smiling at the computer so much! 

I think Gracie's personality is beginning to really shine through now, and she is quite the little weirdo! In the morning and whenever we come home from somewhere I try to make it a point to ignore Gracie in her playpen for the first 5 or so minutes so she gets over her separation anxiety, but she still gets way over-excited and starts jumping straight up and down off of all fours whilst spinning in a circle. She knows she won't get any attention doing it so she tries to sit like a good girl but is obviously still excited so her whole body shakes uncontrollably, it's hilarious! She also does it when we practice stay. I have to admire that kind of impulse control in such a young puppy!

Also she likes to show me everything she is doing. If she is eating she will grab one piece of kibble and walk over to me so I can watch her eat it, then she'll go back for another one and do the same, over and over! When she's playing with her toys, she picks out a toy and brings it over to me as if to ask "I'm going to play with THIS one, okay?" then she'll play with it for a few minutes and decide to play with a different toy, but only after she brings it over for my approval!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Theo requires that we play "chase me" after we give him a bully stick before he eats it. Before he will start eating he throws it to the ground (ostensibly to taunt us) and then when we take a step forward, he runs away with the stick. He won't start chewing until we catch him and take the bully stick away from him a few times. He then wants to chase us with the stick. If we don't play he will nudge us with his nose, he'll toss the stick at us with his mouth or, if he is desparate, he'll jump on us. (this is discouraged of course) Sometimes he will toss the stick and look at it and bark at it, then look at us and bark at us to make sure we see that he has let go of the stick and we should try to get it. This has turned into his favorite game.

He has also started to drop the stick in our laps so we will hold it while he chews. This is for leverage, but he also seems to like the closeness and attention.


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

RileysMommy said:


> and he moves his mouth as if he's talking...but he's not making any sound.


Thats funny- I wrote the same thing. I thought this was something only my dog did! I think its the cutest thing! :act-up:


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

ekbaby734 said:


> Thats funny- I wrote the same thing. I thought this was something only my dog did! I think its the cutest thing! :act-up:


I love it too! This is also how Riley "speaks"! We have to ask him two or three times to "speak" before he will actually make a sound! And I LOVE the lil sound he makes when he "speaks"!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Zeph loves to sit leaning against my legs and tilting her head backwards so she can look at me upside down, on her it's adorable and she always gets a cuddle for it. Shadow trys to do it to but he's much taller than Zeph and can't get his head back far enough to see me so he just ends up waving his head around till he falls over sideways.:doh:


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

Some super funny replies thanks for sharing them!

For me it's after bath time when poppy goes absolutely insane, running around the house like a headless chicken. Which is funny because she is normally very sedate and quite, but after a bath she likes to let everyone know she is looking good and feeling squeaky clean.


----------



## sneakers012 (Jun 2, 2011)

My favorite goofism:
When I get home, I walk in the door and greet my Loki with a "hi HI hi!!," emphasis on the middle word. Never thought twice about it until one day I walked into the house and before I could say a word, heard a "ruff RUFF ruff!" from his "playroom"(AKA saferoom in a house under construction)! Now, we race to see who can greet the other first when I get home!! My fiancee used to shush him when he got home thinking he was being loud, but when he came in one day with me and heard the mutual greetings, he learned- now everyone does it!

Chris's favorite trick is when you ask Loki if he wants to come up on the couch, he'll just look at you if there's no spot for him, until you clear one. Then, he'll slowly crawl (he doesn't jump up), one foot at a time, up onto YOU instead of the cleared spot, lean back and wiggle- like he's saying, "Thanks for clearing the spot, but you're a way better seat!!"


----------



## dbrownjr937 (3 mo ago)

RileysMommy said:


> I love it too! This is also how Riley "speaks"! We have to ask him two or three times to "speak" before he will actually make a sound! And I LOVE the lil sound he makes when he "speaks"!


 Baby does similar except she makes all sorts of noises that sound as if shes trying her damnedest to form words. Shes also the ONLY female mini parti poodle that hikes her leg and squats everytime she pees. She also will ride in the car but mostly wants to sit on my lap whilest driving and place BOTH paws on the wheel and growls if you try to get her attention. I firmly believe you become a poodle in another life if you do good in yours


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

dbrownjr937 said:


> Baby does similar except she makes all sorts of noises that sound as if shes trying her damnedest to form words. Shes also the ONLY female mini parti poodle that hikes her leg and squats everytime she pees. She also will ride in the car but mostly wants to sit on my lap whilest driving and place BOTH paws on the wheel and growls if you try to get her attention. I firmly believe you become a poodle in another life if you do good in yours


Oops! You’ve landed in a very old discussion.  Head on over to Member Introductions to introduce yourself and Baby.


----------

